# Let's see pictures of your snowblowers..type/year and mods!



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey guys

This may be fun.. 
I have had a 1969 Ariens Snow-Thro since I was 12 and my dad bought it used in 1972. It's needs some TLC now to get ready for next season.. I'll post some pics of it soon. I soon will be getting a 1972 that is mint to restore if all goes as planed.

Post pictures of *your* old snow blowers too.....:waving:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've got what I believe to be a 70's Ariens snow blower. I don't use it anymore, since its just plain huge. At some point over the summer, when I dig it out from the boiler room, I'm planning on giving it away to whoever.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

It's a 1984 John Deere 214 single stage snow blower.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

no idea what year, but i just did a carb rebuild and it runs awesome.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

merrimacmill;543110 said:


> I've got what I believe to be a 70's Ariens snow blower. I don't use it anymore, since its just plain huge. At some point over the summer, when I dig it out from the boiler room, I'm planning on giving it away to whoever.


If you plaining on giving it away, I'll come get it when you pull it out! Agreed the old heavy ones are a pain to maneuver I agree, but are great as far the strength dept.

botanist... Yours looks like mine but I have the chrome handles not white. My 69 clutch is on the bottom of the left handle the 72 is a press down lever.

wizzkid316.. nice machine.. I think the fuzzy dice is riot!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure of year, but a John Deere TRS 21.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

nothing like a john deere at work.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I had one of those JD trs21's. That was a good little sidewalk machine till it got swiped out of the back of my truck


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's the old girl. waiting for a new handle and a wheel bearing.. Noticed tonight one auger has was more play then the other. hmmmm??? could be a sign the differential is worn bad.:crying:


----------



## Chadly1980 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is my Honda HS1132TAS snowblower...first year with it. Got nearly 14 hours this winter. Bought it slightly used for $1500 in the off-season. Hope to last me for 30 years or more!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Snowblower rigs at the farm

















http://i29.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid29.photobucket.com/albums/c284/xc500rule/MOV00101.flv


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Chadly1980;543823 said:


> Here is my Honda HS1132TAS snowblower...first year with it. Got nearly 14 hours this winter. Bought it slightly used for $1500 in the off-season. Hope to last me for 30 years or more!


That machine looks awesome, I would love to have one!

4x4Farmer, nice pics and video


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*My sidewalk beastt*

1973-74? Gravely has this snow blower attachment or I have a blade for it.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

grasmancolumbus;544028 said:


> 1973-74? Gravely has this snow blower attachment or I have a blade for it.


That looks like it would tear your leg off...Very cool! lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;543390 said:


> I had one of those JD trs21's. That was a good little sidewalk machine till it got swiped out of the back of my truck


tom thats why u lock them up. or just tie them down real good



Chadly1980;543823 said:



> Here is my Honda HS1132TAS snowblower...first year with it. Got nearly 14 hours this winter. Bought it slightly used for $1500 in the off-season. Hope to last me for 30 years or more!


now thats a freakin snow blower


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

4x4Farmer;543834 said:


> Snowblower rigs at the farm


Nice tractor! are the rear hubs flipped? and is that a silver sided pheasant feeder in the back ground?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Here's mine


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Jerre Heyer;544754 said:


> Here's mine


do those work well


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I dont have one! I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I would like to know more about that setup on your truck!


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

60HP JD diesel in the bed with auto start and hydro on off.

Blizzard plow mount up runs the lift and lower, chute angle, chute top adjustment and we've added a back drag blade to the front that doubles as a drift buster / feed.

Hydro blower from Rad Technologies with a bunch of mods. 7'6" wide on the one were running. 8' coming soon.

Working on another one for a customer this week. Do one or two of them a year.

Blows snow 100' plus with out breaking a sweat. 200 - 300' in the right snows before we changed out the impeller motor. Now it throws 200' in most everything at 7-10 MPH in 12" plus of snow.

Some videos of the unit moving piles and doing some adjustment are on my website. Since those videos the power plant was upgraded to the JD diesel and the impeller motor changed out.

J


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Jerre Heyer;544782 said:


> 60HP JD diesel in the bed with auto start and hydro on off.
> 
> Blizzard plow mount up runs the lift and lower, chute angle, chute top adjustment and we've added a back drag blade to the front that doubles as a drift buster / feed.
> 
> ...


Sounds Very Expensive.. How much $$$?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Chadly1980;543823 said:


> Here is my Honda HS1132TAS snowblower...first year with it. Got nearly 14 hours this winter. Bought it slightly used for $1500 in the off-season. Hope to last me for 30 years or more!


Yes Sir, now thats a nice blower. If only we had snow here in NJ, one would be sitting in my garage. I have two of the smaller units. Honda's are great machines. Trust me, it will last you 30 years.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Blower itself about 5500, depending on the diesel you can find by the time your done 12 - 18K but makes $200 or more per hour depending on the storm. Some drives when there drifted in can pay $100 each and take 15 to 20 min to do.

For filling up retaining ponds they work great and easy transport and change over to plow again.

J


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Petr51488;544805 said:


> Yes Sir, now thats a nice blower. If only we had snow here in NJ, one would be sitting in my garage. I have two of the smaller units. Honda's are great machines. Trust me, it will last you 30 years.


Only 30 years? lolussmileyflag


----------

